# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  Announcing The Copperhead 3D Printer - Soon on Kickstarter

## Eddie

Looks, like there is a new 3D printer coming to Kickstarter on February 28th.  It actually has some new features that we don't see in most 3D printers today.  Check it out at: http://3dprint.com/1257/acadian-robo...ad-3d-printer/

----------


## Hall_of_Famer

This looks interesting.  I'm gonna keep an eye on the KS campaign.  Maybe I'll even pledge  :Smile:

----------


## DJNOS1978

Hall of Famer, if you have questions please do not hesitate to contact me on here or my email address at acadianrobotics@gmail.com.

----------


## DJNOS1978

We are letting everyone know that we were approached by different crowdfuning sites after this article was released.  Our original plans were to launch on kickstarter this week or early next week but we are giving about a week delay to consider the other proposals.  Thank you for this article and we will let Eddie know first our plans since he was the first to break the news to the public.  Thank you all for your patience.  Great things to come..........
Craig

----------


## DJNOS1978

Update:

We are gearing up for the kickstarter campaign and are currently in the process of finalizing the logistics.  In the meantime we have also taken the opportunity to make upgrades to the plastic cooling mechanism.  Final specs and pictures will be released when we launch on Kickstarter. Thank you all for your patience.

----------


## Eddie

Can't wait to see it!
Eddie

----------


## DJNOS1978

Weekly update:

Robb and I decided to switch the electronics we were using.  The electronics we were going to use is a well known product from another 3D printer manufacturer but they have lost their quality control in their boards.  Many of their boards have flaws and we do not want to incorporate them with our machine.  So we are testing some different types to get better quality and even higher resolution with our machines.  We hope you look forward to seeing what microstepping can do for you.  :Wink: 
Thank you again for your patience and you will be hearing from us very soon.

----------


## BurnItDownBaby

Nice.  Any idea what crowdfunding platform you will be using yet?

----------


## DJNOS1978

Yes we are planning to use kickstarter. The preparation is taking longer than expected.

----------


## DJNOS1978

Be on the lookout for a sneak peek video soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie

Can't wait to see it  :Smile:

----------

